# Global Village - have you been?



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Global Village is now an annual event and is on until end of February. It has a dedicated site, off the Emirates Road, just North of Arabian Ranches and is well sign-posted.

The place consists of large 'pavilions' where numerous countries sell their wares, and although much of it is rubbish, there are some decent bargains to be had and some interesting items. The KSA, Yemen and Thai pavilions are usually some of the best. Dates from Saudi; spices, frankincense, nuts and honey from Yemen.

As well a big shopping opportunity, there is a fairground, plus daily events and shows. For example today there is a high wire show, demonstration basketball, Japanese drummers and African dancers, to name just a few.

The entry price is AED 10 and includes entry to all pavilions and shows. Opens 4.00pm daily (until midneight or 1.00am at weekends) free parking. It gets very busy at weekends and after 7.00pm. Note that Monday is 'family day'.

Global Village

If you haven't been I think its worth a visit, especially if you like shopping. The place is a bit crazy, but also fun.

Enjoy 
-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Was a bit crazy but fun. Went this past Sunday. The pavillions that were the most authentic ended up being the african and the turkish. The others did have the foods stuffs but not alot of items from those locations that were made there. It is a good time though to go and walk around. Expect to walk alot and wear proper shoes. Kids would probly enjoy it with the rides. The entertainment was interesting.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Hated the place. They should just rename it to Arab, with a bit of African and Asian, village.

edit: Actually hate is the wrong word. I didn't have high expectations of the place to begin with, based upon what others had told me, and once I'd walked into one of the pavilions it just felt like repetition with most of the rest in terms of what they had to offer. "Meh" is probably the right word for this place. That said I did not catch any events of shows so can't comment on those.


----------



## yankee79 (Nov 27, 2010)

I couldnt agree more. I went there on Eid and it was the worst experience I have had since I have come to dubai. It was over crowded and one couldnt even walk. The food quality was sub standard and really, just over rated.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

o come on... i LOVE that place... don't go there expecting the world... its just one big bargain hunt cum ride cum entertainment show... I really wanna go check it out again


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

What do you expect for Dhs 10? The shows, of which there are many daily, are all free too.


----------



## bh_999 (Dec 21, 2010)

I went last week. Hmmm lets just say its different! Not what I was expecting I think you have to go there atleast once to experiecne it!


----------

